# Advanced Nutrients



## tSunami13 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just starting a thread to see what everyone thinks about Advanced Nutrients. 

I like their nutes.

What is your favorite additive from AN? 

Bud candy gets my vote.


----------



## f1tzg3r4ald (Aug 8, 2009)

I watched the nutrient challenge on you tube. They had identical clones and mixed all of the major nutrients according to their directions. Advanced nutrients buds were the biggest yield and highest THC percentage. Looks legit as far as being scientific. I have GH but am going to try AN next time just to try it.


----------



## mattisreal420 (Aug 8, 2009)

[AN nutes are the shit, ever since i started useing them a few yesrs back i have always used the same nutes everytime and got awsome yeilds. even did a side by side comparsion in an outdoor grow, same strain and same growth before i started nutes, and let me tell you the AN nute fed batch of plants, were supior in every way, stems and stalk thickness, height, bud size, and in potency. here are the nutes i use, i keep it pretty simple, never used any others except these.

Sensi grow part A&B
sensi bloom part A&B
Big Bud


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 8, 2009)

mattisreal420 said:


> [AN nutes are the shit, ever since i started useing them a few yesrs back i have always used the same nutes everytime and got awsome yeilds. even did a side by side comparsion in an outdoor grow, same strain and same growth before i started nutes, and let me tell you the AN nute fed batch of plants, were supior in every way, stems and stalk thickness, height, bud size, and in potency. here are the nutes i use, i keep it pretty simple, never used any others except these.
> 
> Sensi grow part A&B
> sensi bloom part A&B
> Big Bud


What do you think of the big bud? powder or liquid?


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 9, 2009)

whoa, added some Grandma Enggy F-1 the other day on the last h2o change. Stuff is getting smellier and smellier each day. Started showing it's hairs too!!


----------



## mattisreal420 (Aug 9, 2009)

i used the liquid big bud every time, and works awsome


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 9, 2009)

mattisreal420 said:


> i used the liquid big bud every time, and works awsome


That's good to hear. 
I'll have to post how the powder works when I use it, very excited to try it out.


----------



## funbuns (Aug 9, 2009)

I thought I'd join you guys, I just ordered Mother Earth Tea (Bloom) last night. Seems like one of the few organic 1 part nutes avialible for hydro/soil. I'm 5 weeks into bloom and almost out of Pure Blend Pro. I have some nice buds, but I didn't see anything untill at least 16 days into flowering. So I'm giving this a try, and it's cheaper then Fox Farm tigerbloom/big blooom, and by cheaper, I mean stand alone, not having to buy both


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 9, 2009)

Ordered up some of the new Bud Factor X. can't wait to try it out. It is supposed to be a fruiting flowering protector. It is replacing Scorpion Juice. Supposedly some new crazy science behind it.


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 9, 2009)

AN offers Iguana Juice organic one part. I did read that the MEST bloom and grow can be used as stand alone nutes if the dosage is increased.


----------



## funbuns (Aug 9, 2009)

I saw that right under this http://www.discount-hydro.com/dept.php?navid=25&sort1=&method=&all=on&manufacturer=3 under that beautiful word "organic" lol. Tea is about 1/3 the price. Sure I'll probably have to add a higher dose I'm guesing, but Seeing as not many people seem to have tried it yet I'll give it a shot.


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 9, 2009)

Should be well worth it. I am going to supplement with.


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Aug 9, 2009)

Glad I found this thread. I currently have and am starting to use monday. Big bud carbo load bud blood bud candy and bloom. But ill be alternating from fox farms cha ching beastie bloom and open sesame every other week.


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice, you'll have to share your experiences using that mix.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 10, 2009)

I hate to be the only one dissenting here but I bought as much of the A.N. line as $500 would get me and my grow was not as good as the soil grow I did side by side or the next grow which was done with Iconic grow and bloom (about $60 for the 2 gallons). I saw the Nutrient Challenge on YouTube too and I was all pumped up about it; that's why I spent so much money on it. I'm using Dutch Master now and I don't think it's any better than it or the Iconic.


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Aug 10, 2009)

tSunami13 said:


> Nice, you'll have to share your experiences using that mix.


I certainly will. Doin the first flower ferts today. Gonna start out using bud blood micro gold and bloom. Next week ill do open sesame. Week after that will be beatie bloomz then ill start on the big bud and carboload and bud candy. Hit em with bloom and chaching for a week or two then flush. Keepin my fingers crossed


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Aug 10, 2009)

Figured I'd post the arsenal  http://s594.photobucket.com/albums/tt23/erkelsgoo/?action=view&current=IMG00523.jpg


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 10, 2009)

erkelsgoo420 said:


> Figured I'd post the arsenal  http://s594.photobucket.com/albums/tt23/erkelsgoo/?action=view&current=IMG00523.jpg


That should make one mean cocktail!


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Aug 10, 2009)

It seems to so far lol. That or they loved their airbath but they look soooo alive and vigorous right now. Also changed the plan as I had less veg nute than I thought left. So ill be going open sesame this week bud blood next then back to open sesame then everything else I said. Lol. Gonna go update the journal now


----------



## jberry (Aug 10, 2009)

i tried to do my own side by side, Canna vs. AN, but not one shop will honor A.N.'s money back if you dont see better results deal, so i backed out. the money back thing is a scam.

the nutrient challange video looks the exact opposite of scientific, its pretty ghetto. It doesnt explain any details, some of the shots are takin up against a fence in someones backyard which seems a bit odd to me, and the worst part is they dont have the correct nutes in the pics! Example: in the canna pic, it has the wrong nutes, not canna nutes, and i didnt ever see any bottles of canna nutes anywhere. im pretty sure they used the same bottles for dutch masters pics as they did for canna. idk something seems off.


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 10, 2009)

jberry said:


> i tried to do my own side by side, Canna vs. AN, but not one shop will honor A.N.'s money back if you dont see better results deal, so i backed out. the money back thing is a scam.
> 
> the nutrient challange video looks the exact opposite of scientific, its pretty ghetto. It doesnt explain any details, some of the shots are takin up against a fence in someones backyard which seems a bit odd to me, and the worst part is they dont have the correct nutes in the pics! Example: in the canna pic, it has the wrong nutes, not canna nutes, and i didnt ever see any bottles of canna nutes anywhere. im pretty sure they used the same bottles for dutch masters pics as they did for canna. idk something seems off.


So you would buy canna with no money back offer but not AN? Doesn't make sense. I myself don't look to buy things for refunds, but I do buy for quality. Yeah that video is off for sure. I think they took some of AN's buds and put them in the other guys totals to make them feel better. That's just my O. I wasn't there. lmao.


----------



## jberry (Aug 10, 2009)

tSunami13 said:


> So you would buy canna with no money back offer but not AN? Doesn't make sense. I myself don't look to buy things for refunds, but I do buy for quality. Yeah that video is off for sure. I think they took some of AN's buds and put them in the other guys totals to make them feel better. That's just my O. I wasn't there. lmao.


exactly, i would buy a product with 20 + years of great reviews (canna) without any worry. + i'm already using canna, its not like i'm trying to decided between the 2.
i just am sick of hearing about A.N. and wanted to be able to speak from actual experience when i say that they wont improve shit if your already using a top of the line nutrient company like Van De Zwaan House & Garden or Canna. I personally think u wouldnt see much of any difference accept in your pocket, time, and shelf space.

but A.N. has a lot of not so great reviews, coming from reliable sources.

i think the fact that all the hydro shops wont honor A.N.'s guarantee 4 better results, shows you what the store owners think about A.N. -( that its not actually gunna give improvements over most companies, so why would they honor it??)

i had 5 different hydro stores laugh in my face when i told them i wanted to do a side by side with A.N. vs. Canna...
Everyone in the industry is sick of A.N. crossing the line with their b.s. claims... and you can not go from 1 pounds to 2 pounds by switching from canna to a.n. !!!

i was only gunna waste my time and $ on the side by side if i could get my moneyback at the end and use it to buy my usual Canna Coco nutes.

if you buy for quality, than switch to H&G or Canna, (they use pharmacuticle grade ingredients.)


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 10, 2009)

jberry, I am not against any of the other companies out there. I guess I am just not buying into their hype. I like AN, it works for me. I am not for them being expensive but if you know anything about these products there is a pretty steep markup on all of them. A good 50-100% on some of the stuff. Sometimes the hydro stores want to charge more just because it is AN and that is crap, but the owners like to make money off of the customers. Canna claims to use pharmaceuticals as well as AN. I have not been to either place. So one ad is better then the other? I am up for giving the small guy a shot. GH is huge, Botanicare is huge, and they make all kinds of stuff that I do use but not especially their nutes. Last time I checked H&G was one of the more expensive nutes out there. AN is just not afraid to be associated with pot. Canna is, and has a disclaimer on its US site. That doesn't mean it won't grow pot now does it?


----------



## jberry (Aug 11, 2009)

tSunami13 said:


> jberry, I am not against any of the other companies out there. I guess I am just not buying into their hype. I like AN, it works for me. I am not for them being expensive but if you know anything about these products there is a pretty steep markup on all of them. A good 50-100% on some of the stuff. Sometimes the hydro stores want to charge more just because it is AN and that is crap, but the owners like to make money off of the customers. Canna claims to use pharmaceuticals as well as AN. I have not been to either place. So one ad is better then the other? I am up for giving the small guy a shot. GH is huge, Botanicare is huge, and they make all kinds of stuff that I do use but not especially their nutes. Last time I checked H&G was one of the more expensive nutes out there. AN is just not afraid to be associated with pot. Canna is, and has a disclaimer on its US site. That doesn't mean it won't grow pot now does it?


haha, what hype do the other companies have? A.N. is the only company that tries to hype up their company to the point that its funny. and guess what? you did buy into it.
you like A.N. bcuz theyre not afraid to be associated with pot? or bcuz you like the cool names of the 400 products they dont need to have that are totally overpriced and broken down into 400 puzzle pieces? regardless of them being good quality or not, you bought into paying more $ for reasons i think are obvious.

if A.N., Canna, H&G, and a few others i'm sure, all use the same quality grade ingredients, then why would you use A.N. when they cost more and have everything seperated out for no reason?

because that works for you?

you dont think A.N. is selling people hype??
well, here's the label off A.N. "Bud Candy"... you tell me if this isnt a bunch of b.s. hype, with no actual real info at all. you would never ever ever see something like this on any other companies bottle!

so here it is:
BUD CANDY:
IMAGINE BACK IN YOUR PAST WHEN YOU WERE A KID AT THE COUNTY FAIR EATING COTTON CANDY. IT WAS PURE DELIGHT THAT MELTED IN YOUR MOUTH LEAVING YOUR FINGERS STICKY AND GOOEY! THAT SWEET DELICIOUS TASTE AND THOSE SMELLS IT DROVE YOU CRAZY! NOT ONLY DID IT SMELL AND TASTE DELICIOUS YOU GOT AN IMMEDIATE BOLT OF ENERGY FROM ALL THAT SUGAR THAT RUSHED THROUGH YOUR VEINS! NOW ITS TIME TO BRING ALL OF THAT SAME GOOD AND SWEET STUFF HOME TO YOUR PLANTS!

...come on now!! ... it even comes with a shiny glitter label !

they are a good quality, but everyone that uses them should demand they continue to combine their products (which they are finally starting to do) and lower their prices. and i wish they would stop making promises they cant keep, whether its a money back guarantee of doubling your yield.


----------



## jberry (Aug 11, 2009)

whatever i shouldnt come on the A.N. thread and bash them. and im sure they give good results.
i was even gunna try them, but thats when i thought i could try them risk free, which was perfect since im skeptical, but that's out the window so i'll stick to my canna.

you A.N. boys and girls be careful out there.


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey jberry, you can follow along and see what is reported. I really don't think people here get paid or sponsored but it seems like it sometimes. As I understand it you just have an untested opinion. I have been using AN and am liking what I am seeing. When I was looking at nutes first off I didn't want to go with some "mega corporate" company such as GH or Botanicare. My opinion is that those mega corps aren't focusing on quality they are after quantity and taking everyones money. When was the last time you were in a shop and didn't see GH? Never. It's just like cockroaches you'll never get rid of it. I looked at quality and that included House and Garden, way too expensive, Canna, AN, and some of the small guys out of NorCal. NorCal just to unproven for me, known for great pot but not nutes. So that left me Canna and AN. AN along with GW pharmaceuticals are the only two companies in the world that are government licensed to grow and research pot. Canna doesn't. Canna is named after a lilly. I'm guessing you can grow some killer lillies. So that left me with the marketing genius of AN. A company that makes nutes for pot, not lilies, not tomatoes, not anything else but pot. AN does have some slick labels, look how upset you got reading it, I started drooling myself cause those descriptions go great with pot. Just look at the seed companies and pot descriptions they are endless!! Plus I really don't like silly little disclaimers like Canna has on their site about illegal activities! That disclaimer is great for 13 year old kiddies. I am grown, know what is right and wrong, and have nobody telling me what to do. I also like my money to go to things I support. AN supports marijuana, and so do I, so I support AN. I like lilies but not enough to support them. I am about legalizing marijuana not running from it, hiding from it, or pretending its something else. So when it comes time to really legalize it I would expect AN to be there to help, and I would suspect that Canna will still be selling lily fertilizer. You should tell Canna to get rid of the disclaimer cause it ain't working, might lower advertising cost!


----------



## jberry (Aug 11, 2009)

tSunami13 said:


> Hey jberry, you can follow along and see what is reported. I really don't think people here get paid or sponsored but it seems like it sometimes. As I understand it you just have an untested opinion. I have been using AN and am liking what I am seeing. When I was looking at nutes first off I didn't want to go with some "mega corporate" company such as GH or Botanicare. My opinion is that those mega corps aren't focusing on quality they are after quantity and taking everyones money. When was the last time you were in a shop and didn't see GH? Never. It's just like cockroaches you'll never get rid of it. I looked at quality and that included House and Garden, way too expensive, Canna, AN, and some of the small guys out of NorCal. NorCal just to unproven for me, known for great pot but not nutes. So that left me Canna and AN. AN along with GW pharmaceuticals are the only two companies in the world that are government licensed to grow and research pot. Canna doesn't. Canna is named after a lilly. I'm guessing you can grow some killer lillies. So that left me with the marketing genius of AN. A company that makes nutes for pot, not lilies, not tomatoes, not anything else but pot. AN does have some slick labels, look how upset you got reading it, I started drooling myself cause those descriptions go great with pot. Just look at the seed companies and pot descriptions they are endless!! Plus I really don't like silly little disclaimers like Canna has on their site about illegal activities! That disclaimer is great for 13 year old kiddies. I am grown, know what is right and wrong, and have nobody telling me what to do. I also like my money to go to things I support. AN supports marijuana, and so do I, so I support AN. I like lilies but not enough to support them. I am about legalizing marijuana not running from it, hiding from it, or pretending its something else. So when it comes time to really legalize it I would expect AN to be there to help, and I would suspect that Canna will still be selling lily fertilizer. You should tell Canna to get rid of the disclaimer cause it ain't working, might lower advertising cost!


1. H&G is way cheaper than A.N. or Canna so your wrong on that.
2. if A.N. changed their name to Marijuana Nutrients you would probably pay more bcuz your a moron.
3. you actually admit to falling for the marketing on the label.
4. i couldnt even finish reading your post bcuz your right, you do seem like you work for A.N. and get paid to make posts and most experienced growers know that an is no better than others. period.
5. why do u insist on talking about GH and Botinicare???? i dont give a fuck.
6. wake up.

please dont respond... unsubscribed.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 11, 2009)

I have to agree with Jberry too. If you guys want to waste your money and spend a few hours a week playing chemist then go for it. You'll eventually come to the same realization that we came to: you've been had by the hype.


----------



## 1ostbo1z (Aug 11, 2009)

tSunami13 said:


> Just starting a thread to see what everyone thinks about Advanced Nutrients.
> 
> I like their nutes.
> 
> ...


sorry if im stealing your thread but i dont see ne good answers to your question. i want to know what people think as well but it doesn't get to that and someone has to come along and messes everything up. sorry


----------



## potpimp (Aug 11, 2009)

1ostbo1z said:


> sorry if im stealing your thread but i dont see ne good answers to your question. i want to know what people think as well but it doesn't get to that and someone has to come along and messes everything up. sorry


Ohhhhhhh you just want to hear the good stuff. Sorry, I thought he was asking for peoples actual experiences with the stuff and since I had wasted $500 on Advanced Nutes and had actually grown a crop to maturity with them, I was qualified to answer his question. Please forgive me for intruding; I'll be lurking in the Cana / Iconic / Dutch Masters "Cheap nutes that give better results" forum. Y'all have a nice day.


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 11, 2009)

It's okay that potpimp dropped by. I am open to all real experiences. potpimp has used the nutes so that info is cool. The problem that I have is the noob's that "have heard so and so" and just don't have a clue. I am not saying other stuff doesn't work. I don't want to use the other stuff. Some like Bud, some like MGD. 

Ok, AN is competitively priced with the others. 3 part 35 dollars give or take. The other's can be from 20-50. Done, nothing else needed. Take the 2 part $34. $68 for a grow. Others from $22-$32. $44-$64 A grow. So not much price difference.

Now yes if you want to get off into the supplements there is a whole load of them. Most companies offer similar products. They are not required but they do add to the grow. Now how, that can be debated. Same with the cfl/hps/mh/led/plasma lighting issue. What works the best? Get in a group of people and order one pizza and try to satisfy everyone! 

So anyway, this forum is for actual users of the AN line. Past, Present and (Future users with questions). Good or bad. Now second hand and beyond information does no one any good. Everyone can bash something, not here to do that!!! Just here to share experiences. Not what my friend did, or anything like that cause there is always more to the story. Too many variables to list! So everyone is welcome to share there knowledge here. If anyone would like to have a discussion on why they think it is hype that is ok too, just keep it polite. I am up for a discussion, but there is no need to bash anyone or thing!


----------



## jberry (Aug 11, 2009)

i cant resist telling you that im not a noob, since i believe your talking about me (im the only other one who doesnt agree with you, so it must be me). 
I'm a second generation grower that has been growing for 14 years, i was taught how to grow by my father (a horticulturist) and about seven years ago i was re-taught by someone who has been featured in high times every few months for the last 8 years.
you are a bubble head growing in a tent, big deal. your the one that needs experience... i say to hell with your thread, how much is A.N. paying you to drop ads on here?

potpimp is a pimp!


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh welcome back! Probably not as much as you get paid by canna. And my background third generation chemist, with a few botanist thrown in for good measure. So we know nothing. What is this high times you speak of?


----------



## jberry (Aug 11, 2009)

chemist! no wonder you like A>N> ... you get to play chemist.
gimmie a break tent boy.

and yea, canna does kick me down free 5 liters! so what?


----------



## jberry (Aug 11, 2009)

fyi... ive gotton a lot of free stuff from H&G also.

thats what serious companies do for serious growers.


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 11, 2009)

ok dingle berry what are you still around for? I thought I wiped better! sounds like your a mooch! yeah give product away go out of business. makes sense if your a kid and can't afford to play! And how long do your little freebies last you noob? The damn samples I get would last maybe a week. Oh lets get ready to harvest grams! lol noob! Nothing wrong with having to give your product away especially when it doesn't sell. Hey kid stop showing your inexperience and move along. Every time you type it goes to show that your nothing more than a 3rd or 39th generation noob like you said. lmao


----------



## jberry (Aug 11, 2009)

tSunami13 said:


> ok dingle berry what are you still around for? I thought I wiped better! sounds like your a mooch! yeah give product away go out of business. makes sense if your a kid and can't afford to play! And how long do your little freebies last you noob? The damn samples I get would last maybe a week. Oh lets get ready to harvest grams! lol noob! Nothing wrong with having to give your product away especially when it doesn't sell. Hey kid stop showing your inexperience and move along. Every time you type it goes to show that your nothing more than a 3rd or 39th generation noob like you said. lmao


i saw your set up in your pics dipshit. 
and it speaks for itself.

fyi, you can have 99 plants where i live. does that sound like gram status to you bubble head? i saw what u got (nothin much) but u have know fuckin clue what im about.

and to answer your question, i use about 3000 gallons of feed water every 8 weeks, so im pretty sure i use more nutrients than u do in your tent.

just fuckin get over it kook. im done with ur shit!


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 11, 2009)

jberry said:


> i saw your set up in your pics dipshit.
> and it speaks for itself.
> 
> fyi, you can have 99 plants where i live. does that sound like gram status to you bubble head? i saw what u got (nothin much) but u have know fuckin clue what im about.
> ...


oh yeah I use 50 gazillion gallons. gimme a break son. hey, son it's your bedtime. I heard your mommy calling ya. Do you hear a lot of echos? pull your head out of your A**! Good to hear you know everything about me, but it really does sound like your a little kiddie! Like I said you prove it more and more every time you type. Do you like leather? Cause you sure do stick your foot in your mouth. move along dingleberry. go down the drain


----------



## Karloff (Aug 20, 2009)

If you and Dingleberry are quite done waving your sabres around I'd like to ask a question (just kidding)
I bought both Sensi Grow and Sensi Bloom for my first grow in my Bubbleponics system and am using CFL's not HPS or MH because I don't like hot lights or lights that Ive seen explode not a desireable quality in a light fixture (That was the electrician in me speaking) so my question is do I need to add additional supplements to the res ?
If so what ?
Also has anybody used Sensi Grow and Sensi Bloom?
I've been looking for an Advanced Nutrients thread and I hope this one will help.
And I was only joking about the sabre waving thing.
Thanks Bill


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 20, 2009)

Karloff said:


> If you and Dingleberry are quite done waving your sabres around I'd like to ask a question (just kidding)
> I bought both Sensi Grow and Sensi Bloom for my first grow in my Bubbleponics system and am using CFL's not HPS or MH because I don't like hot lights or lights that Ive seen explode not a desireable quality in a light fixture (That was the electrician in me speaking) so my question is do I need to add additional supplements to the res ?
> If so what ?
> Also has anybody used Sensi Grow and Sensi Bloom?
> ...


Used both sensi grow and bloom. You can add supplements but they are not required. If supplements are added go with big bud and voodoo juice.


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 20, 2009)

Also start off with a low dose. I have vary rarely went over half strength and I would go for a 800-1000 ppm nute strength. I also add supplements first then add base nutes. Very ph stable nutes.


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm using AN now but have pretty much decided to stop. My main reason is that I tried for days to talk to someone there with a question but never got anyone. I tend to buy products where I know I can get support if I need it. I'm seriously looking at Humboldt. I called them, left a message, and got a callback in ten minutes.


----------



## Karloff (Aug 21, 2009)

I've heard of customer support issues at A.N. and a mass defection of the scientists who work there over $money$
I have to admit that after I bought the Sensi Grow and Bloom I contacted the online hydro store that I bought it from and he told me that AN was having troubles with shipping and that they were not honoring their guarantee also that the company was billing him for shipments that they hadn't shipped and that some of its employees had left over money issues in other words A.N. wasn't paying them he also told me that he heard a customer with a chemistry background analyzed the nutrients he purchased and found that the concentrations were about half of the reported strength so it appears that they were watering down the formulas.
Naturally I asked him if my order was legit he told me as far as he knew the supply he was selling was from an earlier order he placed and should be safe.
He went on to say that he'd be surprised if the company would be in business for long what with not shipping orders to retailers and their other problems.
He suggested that in the future I use Humbolt Nutrients Master A/B a two part nute which is for both grow and bloom bottle A is grow and bottle B is bloom both are used together through the grow heavier amounts of grow during the veg cycle tapering off during bloom cycle and a small amount of bloom during grow raising weekly to the end of the bloom cycle.
Humbolt has a very easy simple feed chart on their site much easier than A.N. and I like the Idea of a two part nute that includes both grow and bloom in a simple to use product.
I've allready bought the Sensi so I'm using it and hoping for a good grow from it, but when it runs out I'll probably switch to Humbolt the man at the hydro store said the owner of Humbolt was an honest guy and a fellow grower.


----------



## Karloff (Aug 21, 2009)

tSunami13 said:


> Used both sensi grow and bloom. You can add supplements but they are not required. If supplements are added go with big bud and voodoo juice.


The one thing I'm fuzzy about is do I use both grow and bloom together or do I only use the grow during veg and the bloom only during bloom it gets confusing as I said in another post Humbolts Master A/B is a two part that bottle A is grow and bottle B is bloom but the feed chart says to use both during the entire grow of your plant, I don't have the Humbolt stuff I have the A.N. Sensi grow and Bloom both two part formulas a total of four bottles 2 grow and 2 bloom parts a/b. I hope that's not confusing.
At present my bubbleponics grow is only in the earliest stages in fact the seedlings are only 2" tall at best most are less than an inch tall way way too early for nutes I'm not going to add any nutes till I have a couple of sets of leaves on each beyond the original little fat roundish ones and even then I'm going to ease them into nutes I don't want to burn them out.
I'm learning patience from all this I have four other plants in soil going as well but they're fairly short still the tallest one is a bout a foot tall and they go down from ther progressivly to about six to eight inches tall. the tallest one finally showed the female white hairs two or three days ago as seen in the picture.
I've been using the sensi grow on the plants in the soil but I really don't know if its making a difference yet this is my first somewhat serious grow in other words one I haven't screwed up totally yet.
the plants are about a month to a month and a half old.
So I'm not sure if the nutes hav ereally done anything in the soil plants.


----------



## Earl (Aug 21, 2009)

Hydro nutes are not good for soil.

I have only used AN and Dutch master.
I can tell you from my experience that Dutch master is very expensive.

AN nutes are best if used at 1/2 strength.

I use a TDS meter 
and have not noticed any watering down 
of the AN nutes.

If a grower is good, 
he will have a picture grow log, 
and it will be in his signature... 
please check mine out.

Show your grow.
.
I use Sensigrow A&B for veg and SensiBloom A&B for flower.

I use RO water.

I just finished a hempy bucket grow 
with AN nutes at very low levels 
and found I have very outstanding result.

I have smoked the same variety of seeds 
grown with Fox farm, AN, and Dutchmaster ,
and I will stay with AN nutes for the best taste.

You should always check the information you get from some of these AN bashers. 

Do they have a picture grow log ?

If not, then I would take their claims 
of "many years of growing" 
with a grain of salt.

Here is a Stinky Widow Cindy I grew with AN nutes at very low nutes loads.















It is delicious.


----------



## Karloff (Aug 21, 2009)

This is my first time trying A.N. and was a little discouraged by what I was told by the guy who owned the hydro store the claims were his and not mine, I guess I'm looking for some assurance that I didn't waste my nute money.
Like I said I just started my hydro grow and won't be adding any nutes for at least a week or two depending on how quick my plants grow at this time they're only seedlings the largest less than an 2" tall and just the little started sprout petals or whatever they're called not even a legitimate leaf so for now it's just plain water.
I also have a couple of plants in soil I started about a month or so ago they vary in height from maybe 8" to just under a foot tall they are all starting to fill in so I'm in a holding pattern I made the mistake of using miracle grow potting mix with nutes in theh mix once I feel the plants need a larger pot I'm going to repot them in new plain potting soil but for now i don't want to disturb them and throw them into shock.
I have seen a few posts that have the "RO" water and I've tried to find out what this abbreviation means by looking it up in some of the glossaries on here but I have not been able to find it and since you've used the "RO" abbr. could you tell me what it means.
I'm sure your getting a grin out of this I think it means rain water I read somewhere that it is prefferable to use rain water as the ph is supposed to be perfect. 
Do you know this to be true or not I've set up a couple of pails under a clogged gutter to catch it and it seems to be agreeing with my plants so far.
I guess I'm going to have to buy some test strips this weekend and maybe some PH up and down as it seems to be important I see post after post about PH levels.
Thanks in advance for any info you have.
Ps. I thought I read somewhere on the A.N. site that the sensi products have PH stablizers built in to the products.
Could be sales hype I'm sure all companies stretch the truth to sell a product every now and then.


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 21, 2009)

I had the impression that the Humboldt Master A&B were for soil. I'm thinking of trying their Micro/Grow/Bloom.


----------



## Karloff (Aug 21, 2009)

Illegal Smile said:


> I had the impression that the Humboldt Master A&B were for soil. I'm thinking of trying their Micro/Grow/Bloom.


 
I spoke with the owner of this hydro store and he suggestde if I remember correctly I told him I wanted it for a hydro grow
here's the site pretty fast shipping
http://americangardensupply.com/
There's a link on the product page to humbolts website and a feeding chart the stuff sounds good for a two part it says to use both the grow and bloom simultaniously during the grow.
Check it out it's llike $40.00 for both.


----------



## The Wookie (Aug 21, 2009)

tSunami13 said:


> AN offers Iguana Juice organic one part..


ya im still undecided about what nutes i am going to use for flowering. Id like to keep it organic and simple and the Organic Iguana Juice looked like a good option to me. Has anyone tried this product? if so how were the results with this? and what other organic bloom nutes would compliment the Iguana juice? i am way more concerned about quality than quantity. any help here is much appreciated


----------



## Earl (Aug 22, 2009)

Reverse Osmosis= RO

You will have best result if you use good water, 
keep the nute load to 1/2 or lees,
keep your pH tightly controlled
and your rez cool and aerated.
http://www.purewaterclub.com/.


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 22, 2009)

I wonder if comparing the top 5 or 6 brands of nutes is a little like comparing brands of salt and sugar. OK, not that simple but I'll bet the differences between them are much less than the promotion would have us think, and I'll bet any of them has everything it needs for a good grower to get super results. Sometimes I think we are like mediocre golfers fretting over the latest new wrinkle in clubs


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (Aug 22, 2009)

jberry said:


> i tried to do my own side by side, Canna vs. AN, but not one shop will honor A.N.'s money back if you dont see better results deal, so i backed out. the money back thing is a scam.


I'd never heard of anyone having a problem with the money back guarantee, but then I've also never heard of anyone looking to redeem it.

The intelligent move would be to take it up with Advanced Nutrients themselves - if they know your shop won't cover it they might be able to straighten things out.

My guess, however, is that you're not remotely interested in anything aside from complaining.



jberry said:


> but A.N. has a lot of not so great reviews, coming from reliable sources.


Such as?



jberry said:


> 1. H&G is way cheaper than A.N. or Canna so your wrong on that.


That depends a lot on where you are. We all know the sticker price on the shelf varies according to how expensive it is to ship the product to that shelf. If you're buying something from across the ocean it's going to cost more than it does if you buy it locally.



jberry said:


> 2. if A.N. changed their name to Marijuana Nutrients you would probably pay more bcuz your a moron.


Ah yes, the refuge of the weak argument: name calling.

You can always tell who's got fewer facts to back them up in a debate, they start the name calling first.



jberry said:


> please dont respond... unsubscribed.


Translation: I have an uncontrollable obsession with getting the last word in. Please don't respond because I can't win the fight and if you do I'll be compelled to come back and show my ass.



jberry said:


> how much is A.N. paying you to drop ads on here?


He's not a paid shill. I'd know, I've never seen him at any of the Shill Meetings, and he never comes by the Shill Clubhouse. 

Of course he does like Advanced Nutrients so that makes him a paid shill regardless of any facts.



tSunami13 said:


> Probably not as much as you get paid by canna.


Hehe. Sounds about right.

For the guy asking about Iguana Juice I can say that it's good stuff - the best organic nutrients I've ever tried and the only ones I'll use in hydroponics. For bloom boosters I recommend Nirvana, it's really the only all-organic option that actually works and works in hydroponics.

Good news on that front is there's a rumor AN is developing an Organic Big Bud. That should be nice.


----------



## jberry (Aug 23, 2009)

please get over it people. i shouldnt have called names and im sorry for that.
i tried to let everyone get in the last word and i stopped responding weeks ago. i have no future plans of ever posting on any AN thread ever again. you guys like it and get good results and thats fine with me. i know you all think im a idiot and i hear that loud and clear, so you can just get back to the original thread topic and leave me out of it cuz im not going to argue with anyone anymore. 

im not as horrible as you all think, i do have a lot of experience and i have helped a lot of people on here and i have been helped. im sorry if i ruined anyones RIU experience.


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Illegal Smile said:


> I'm using AN now but have pretty much decided to stop. My main reason is that I tried for days to talk to someone there with a question but never got anyone. I tend to buy products where I know I can get support if I need it. I'm seriously looking at Humboldt. I called them, left a message, and got a callback in ten minutes.


Called AN up got a person on the phone, answered my question. Email is slower.


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Karloff said:


> The one thing I'm fuzzy about is do I use both grow and bloom together or do I only use the grow during veg and the bloom only during bloom it gets confusing as I said in another post Humbolts Master A/B is a two part that bottle A is grow and bottle B is bloom but the feed chart says to use both during the entire grow of your plant, I don't have the Humbolt stuff I have the A.N. Sensi grow and Bloom both two part formulas a total of four bottles 2 grow and 2 bloom parts a/b. I hope that's not confusing.
> At present my bubbleponics grow is only in the earliest stages in fact the seedlings are only 2" tall at best most are less than an inch tall way way too early for nutes I'm not going to add any nutes till I have a couple of sets of leaves on each beyond the original little fat roundish ones and even then I'm going to ease them into nutes I don't want to burn them out.
> I'm learning patience from all this I have four other plants in soil going as well but they're fairly short still the tallest one is a bout a foot tall and they go down from ther progressivly to about six to eight inches tall. the tallest one finally showed the female white hairs two or three days ago as seen in the picture.
> I've been using the sensi grow on the plants in the soil but I really don't know if its making a difference yet this is my first somewhat serious grow in other words one I haven't screwed up totally yet.
> ...



I've run the four bottles. Just the 2grow for grow and 2bloom for bloom. 

I like the fact that AN has the nutes separated and I have to mix. The all in one nute mix cannot be that good. Miracle Gro works but how many here are using it, not many, chemicals that get along with each other must be used in the all in one mix. So choice is limited. Look at what happens when certain fertilizers are mixed. KABOOM. Obviously the all in one would not contain chems that do not get along in concentration. Once the chems are added to water they are stable. I just found a happy medium for me. It is a pain to mix a cocktail of nutes, but nothing comes easy, but I can control what goes in the mix, versus the magic all in one which can only be diluted. I just like having the choice to control more. 

All of these nutes have the guaranteed analysis on the label so that is what it is. We can go on all day about rumors about labels but we have to believe at some point. I believe Bud Light contains the 100 calories it says, I believe Coke has the 50 or so mg of caffeine , so I have faith in the nute companies whichever one it is. I can't pick and choose which ones have good or bad rumors, but I can read the label.


----------



## Karloff (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm looking at my four bottles as I write this I paid for the Sensi grow A/B and the Sensi Bloom A/B and I'm going use the hell out of them and trust that they're on the money, if you use the nute schedule on the A.N. web site they load it up with all sorts of extra things, I hit the buy now button and saw the price for all that stuff it was like $450.00 before shipping.
Now that's nuts I'm the only one here that's going to hit this when it's done and one guy doesn't need all that much so whatever I get I'm sure will see me through till the next harvest.
I don't roll joints I use a one hitter it'll last me fine.
I don't know what I'm worried about.
Roseman says from seed to harvest is about 90 days in a bubbleponic setup, that aint bad.


----------



## Earl (Aug 28, 2009)

Roseman must have some new super fast genetics.

I would plan on 140-160 days til harvest
if you start from seed.

You might grow that fast with clones.

.


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 28, 2009)

The AN schedule does show all the additives. If you don't use them all then you use more basic nutes. I have mixed the majority of additives in and they end up at about half of what the target ppm is, leaving the other half to the basic nutes. There are many ways to get the desired ppm.


----------



## hotboxhatchback (Aug 28, 2009)

i stopped by this thread since i use AN and i gotta say...damn people.

the nutrients a grower uses are only one part of the picture. people can argue all day long from their pc but the only way to tell if something works is by trying it. different water quality, environmental details, genetics, etc. are huge variables that no amount of internet posts from experienced or idiot growers can nail down for you.

hype is all that any advertising is. some is more modest, some is more scientifically based, some is more demographically suited for potheads but every bit of advertising is entirely about selling products and it doesn't matter where its coming from - its all lies to me until i verify it and its rare for anything live up to it's advertising.


just my .02....forgive me...



anyways, i use sensi grow a+b, voodoo, tarantula, liquid carbo load and nirvana for my clones. i begin using b-52 after they are well established to prevent burns.

for bloom i use sensi bloom a+b, powder big bud, overdrive, nirvana, and i'll flush with final phase.

i was using gh floranova and gh supplements before and i don't like how nasty they are - really gritty, dark and smelly. made my roots brown and clogged my airstones daily. floranova bloom is so chunky it clogs my dropper. an products keep my system and plants cleaner, which is a big deal to me as a novice grower with ocd.

a big factor for me is that as a cardholding medical cannabis patient i can buy an products at discount rates through my dispensary. if i had to pay full price i wouldn't be using so many products and would probably use a different brand, too.

as for the tech support line, i've called three times. the first time i didn't get through because it was after 7pm and i didn't know their hours. both other times i was on the phone almost an hour writing notes like a college student late to a finals cram session. i talked to a different person each time and they each gave me an avalanche of information explaining things three times for me and not rushing me at all. i've never tried calling anyone else because i don't need to.

as a side note, many products have been discontinued for various reasons but this is one of the things i spoke to the tech support about. they said an is working to combine products which is why some things like sensi cal/mg were discontinued but a lot of it is caused by increasing regulations and many products are now pending approval. i don't know how much of that is true, take it with salt.


----------



## TheNewBreed (Aug 29, 2009)

Has anyone used or have any experience with VITA GROW 3 part nutrients?


----------



## redi jedi (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello all, I would like to know if anybody has ever used just Sensi Grow/Bloom with no other supplements? I just started my first hydroponic (dwc) grow and I was planning on doing just that. I'm not overly concerned about the cost of using multiple cocktails, more for simplicity sake? Should I be using supplements, are they necessary?...any or all comments are welcome


----------



## Karloff (Aug 29, 2009)

Earl said:


> Roseman must have some new super fast genetics.
> 
> I would plan on 140-160 days til harvest
> if you start from seed.
> ...


I'm affraid we'll never know he closed the thread because people were hi-jacking it putting up their grows and it made him mad I would've loved to see it finished.
I read See More Buds Book and in it he talks about putting plants in the flowering cycle when they're smaller when using CFL's for light because of light saturation issues he feels the plants genetics are a major factor and believes a shorter plant will produce tighter buds and a will produce the same yield as a taller one under HPS.
So maybe this is how Roseman goes about it maybe he puts the plant into flowering mode at an earlier stage maybe at a foot tall but this is just a guess.


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 30, 2009)

redi jedi said:


> Hello all, I would like to know if anybody has ever used just Sensi Grow/Bloom with no other supplements? I just started my first hydroponic (dwc) grow and I was planning on doing just that. I'm not overly concerned about the cost of using multiple cocktails, more for simplicity sake? Should I be using supplements, are they necessary?...any or all comments are welcome


Yeah. The new formulas are supposed to have the more of the "5 in 1" mix so just the base will have enough for plants, no additives needed.


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 30, 2009)

karloff said:


> i'm affraid we'll never know he closed the thread because people were hi-jacking it putting up their grows and it made him mad i would've loved to see it finished.
> I read see more buds book and in it he talks about putting plants in the flowering cycle when they're smaller when using cfl's for light because of light saturation issues he feels the plants genetics are a major factor and believes a shorter plant will produce tighter buds and a will produce the same yield as a taller one under hps.
> So maybe this is how roseman goes about it maybe he puts the plant into flowering mode at an earlier stage maybe at a foot tall but this is just a guess.


please keep this an advanced nutrients thread. Thank you everyone.


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 30, 2009)

thenewbreed said:


> has anyone used or have any experience with vita grow 3 part nutrients?


*please keep to an nutes. Thank you*


----------



## Karloff (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry sometimes my mind drifts I'll keep on subject, no problem.
I'm glad to hear I won't have to buy additional supplements I'm hoping to start using the Sensi Grow A/B in a week or two the plants are still to small and I have some seeds that haven't sprouted yet.
I started a couple of new ones in paper towel yesterday because of this and when I looked at the Bubbleponic system this morning one of the older seeds had just broke through, figures right.
I guess it's just a case of being too anxious and not being patient enough to wait.
I do have a question that maybe you can answer I mixed up a gallon of the nutes and noticed later that it had seperated from the water you can see a heavier liquid on the bottom of the jug, is this normal?
Do you think this will happen in the res. or will the water pump and the bubbles keep it stirred up enough?


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 31, 2009)

Karloff said:


> I do have a question that maybe you can answer I mixed up a gallon of the nutes and noticed later that it had seperated from the water you can see a heavier liquid on the bottom of the jug, is this normal?
> Do you think this will happen in the res. or will the water pump and the bubbles keep it stirred up enough?



I haven't had a problem. I have mixed 60-75% of the products and there has been no issues. I think the products mix great! The nutes can settle a bit like you have seen but once in the tub there is plenty of agitation so the nutes stay nicely mixed.


----------



## widow84 (Aug 31, 2009)

about 

Big Bud what is better the liquid or the dry ? 

wanted to buy some but first some reviews of users will be good


----------



## tSunami13 (Sep 1, 2009)

widow84 said:


> about
> 
> Big Bud what is better the liquid or the dry ?
> 
> wanted to buy some but first some reviews of users will be good


I use the powder. More economical. I was putting it into a water bottle to shake well but the last few times I have just mixed it into big jug and stirred. They are both one in the same formulas but the liquid contains fulvic acids.


----------



## Karloff (Sep 9, 2009)

I was on the fence trying to decide whether to use Big Bud but I ordered the powder from a site that was way cheaper than any other I saw online if it's ok to post the link let me know I don't want to break any rules on here.
But if it's ok to post the link this site has all the Advanced Nutrients for alot less.
Let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Sensibowl (Sep 11, 2009)

I have to check out that powder the next time Im out shopping. Ill let you know how it goes.

Never have an empty bowl


----------



## Earl (Sep 11, 2009)

redi jedi said:


> Hello all, I would like to know if anybody has ever used just Sensi Grow/Bloom with no other supplements? I just started my first hydroponic (dwc) grow and I was planning on doing just that. I'm not overly concerned about the cost of using multiple cocktails, more for simplicity sake? Should I be using supplements, are they necessary?...any or all comments are welcome


I use Sensigrow A&B and Sensibloom A&B 2 part AN nutes.
I add some barricade to adjust the pH up,
and during flower I add some Potash plus to increase the pH.
I add some fulvic acid and Sensizyme also.
These are all the additives that you need for hydro.

The Sensizyme and F1 may be left out,
depending on your system.

I use RO.

.


----------



## redi jedi (Sep 12, 2009)

Earl said:


> I use Sensigrow A&B and Sensibloom A&B 2 part AN nutes.
> I add some barricade to adjust the pH up,
> and during flower I add some Potash plus to increase the pH.
> I add some fulvic acid and Sensizyme also.
> ...


I've never had to increase my ph yet, but I'm only 21 days into veg. I'm using tap water, ph is 7.2-7.3. I add my nutes then bring down to 5.6 by using phosphoric acid. I'm finding the ph drifts up to 6.0-6.1 after 24h..Is this normal or is this a sign of underfeeding? I've been told a rising ph is a result of underfeeding and dropping ph from overfeeding.

I've been mixing my nutes as per the feed chart on AN's website, but I'm wondering if I need to go a little stronger because I'm only using Sensigrow?


----------



## nuera59 (Sep 12, 2009)

I use Bigbud, Hammerhead, Overdrive, Revive and genius oil neem oil.
Its not a bad lineup but im moving over to Canna.


----------



## Earl (Sep 12, 2009)

redi jedi said:


> I've never had to increase my ph yet, but I'm only 21 days into veg. I'm using tap water, ph is 7.2-7.3. I add my nutes then bring down to 5.6 by using phosphoric acid. I'm finding the ph drifts up to 6.0-6.1 after 24h..Is this normal or is this a sign of underfeeding? I've been told a rising ph is a result of underfeeding and dropping ph from overfeeding.
> 
> I've been mixing my nutes as per the feed chart on AN's website, but I'm wondering if I need to go a little stronger because I'm only using Sensigrow?


If you ever switch to RO water 
then your pH will need to be adjusted up 
once or twice, before your next rez change out.

Since you are using tapwater,
it is better to maintain low nute loads

When the pH becomes stable
it is time to change out
(tapwater pH rule)

Here is the $100 cure:
http://www.purewaterclub.com/


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 15, 2009)

which nutes would be good for soil? like the full soil line thats liquid? thanks


----------



## Earl (Sep 15, 2009)

Mother earth Tea grow and Bloom
are organics that will work in soil.

Your soil grow will benefit from using RO water.


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 15, 2009)

and those are for both stages of life of the plant? and the water that you get at walmart the water dispenser machine uses or does reverse osmosis to clean it is that the same?


----------



## Earl (Sep 16, 2009)

atxbudgrower said:


> and those are for both stages of life of the plant? and the water that you get at walmart the water dispenser machine uses or does reverse osmosis to clean it is that the same?


Yes to both of your questons.

Home made RO is 5 time cheaper than store bought water.
About a 5¢/gl for home made RO.

You can get an RO machine for under $90 delivered to your house.
www.purewaterclub.com


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks alot earl


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Sep 16, 2009)

Bud Factor X has got me all wet. 

Going to use a variation of sensi 2+ program. Check out Progressivegrowth.com an discountadvancednutrients for some recipes only using 5 or so advanced products. I will be using Connoisseur for sure.


----------



## Earl (Sep 17, 2009)

I have used connoisseur and found no advantage over Sensibloom.

I used sensigrow for veg 
and connoisseur fr flower.

I also used connoisseur throughout the whole grow.

I did not find any advantage to using connoisseur
and it is very expensive.

Sensigrow and Sensibloom are pretty cheap, 
and should be used at 50% .

Remember that light is more important 
(the amount and spectrum)
than the amount of nutes.

.


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Sep 19, 2009)

That is a very valid point Earl. I own a dispensary here in Denver, so I get all nutrients for whole sale price. I sell nutrients to other caregivers and patients. I provide service to patients as far as medicine is concerned. I also offer services to caregivers growing supplies, clones, great prices on the best cannabis nutrients. I will soon be offering grow room design, construction and consultation services. All at way better than any hydro store prices.
So if you live in Denver or near here look me up in the Westword in the alternative healing section.
Mile High Quality of Life


----------



## ldecair (Sep 19, 2009)

Great nutrient solutions they perform very well.,


----------



## SeaofGreen22 (Sep 24, 2009)

[FONT=&quot]Hey Earl![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Can you explain why this is:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]QUOTE: [Remember that light is more important (the amount and spectrum) than the amount of nutes][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Still figuring some things out about my grow.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Greener and greener[/FONT]


----------



## Earl (Sep 25, 2009)

This is kinda off topic, but here goes.



CaliGrower said:


> Proper lighting may be the most important piece of the indoor garden. Photosynthesis and chlorophyll production occur throughout the spectrum with peaks in chlorophyll synthesis around 400nm in the violet wavelengths and photosynthesis around 700nm in the orange-red wavelengths. It's easy to see that any artificial light producing the visible spectrum can be used to grow plants. Only a few types of artificial lights will grow plants *well*.
> 
> Fluorescents and high intensity discharge (HID) lights have been the only useful artificials until the recent past when LED and MPS (microwave powered sulfur plasma) became available. The price of LED &amp; MPS is still prohibitive for the grower on a small budget. Currently they are about twice the price of a dual 1000W system/bulbs/reflector/fans. However, LED's use much less energy and have a much longer life than HID and flourescents so their savings is realized slowly. MPS systems use 1000W of energy; they only offer savings in the less frequent bulb changes. MPS bulbs only need to be changed every 7 yrs while MH &amp; HPS should be changed yearly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm using only AN nutes for my current grow which is 100% organic.

I'm using the Iguana Juice 1-part - I used the Iguana Juice Grow for my entire 6-week veg cycle and have been using the Iguana Juice Bloom for my flowering cycle up to this point (end of the 4th wk of flower). 3.5 weeks in to flowering, I added the AN Nirvana (enhancer) to split the flowering nutes with the IG Bloom.

Nirvana: https://www.advancednutrients.com/advancepedia/product.php?productID=381

Iguana Juice Grow: https://www.advancednutrients.com/advancepedia/product.php?productID=33&catID=32

Iguana Juice Bloom: https://www.advancednutrients.com/advancepedia/product.php?productID=32&catID=32

I can't believe how nice they look this early in the flowering phase... and still about 4-5 weeks to go!

Here's a quick bud shot...













Please check out the link in my signtaure for for more info on this AN grow!


----------



## smokeshop69 (Oct 1, 2009)

kusy kush just came out, specifically for kush plants


----------



## Comando (Oct 1, 2010)

All your buying with AN is an expensive feeding schedule that works great.....you can acheive the same results with much less expensive nutes... I hope I dont sound like an ass but that is the point most people are trying to make.... In fact that is what you are buying with most nute comapanies....A FEEDING SCHEDULE.... Advanced nutes has obviously spent a lot of time proving and convincing that they are worth the your trust...so good for them.... I am sure many people have amazing results... I like organic but Like to throw in some additives once in a while like Overdrive.... you only use it like twice in your grow and I am unfamilliar of a less expensive replacement for a finisher soo...for my noob ass it is worth the 30 bucks to get dense flowers.


----------



## UPNSMOKE23 (Oct 2, 2010)

AD has great proucts when used a certian way or in conjuction with other products. U have to use the right products that go together. Ex. for veg if u want it big in hydro or soil I have used vodoo juice wit phiranah and turantula carbload. includind base nutes this will give great growth from da roots to the stem. IF u wanna save money u only get powered form its hella cheaper than liquid. Bout if u use AD with other companys u could get even greater result bc they work wonders together. Try AD phiranah and turantula with root excelerator and use carbload with AD or any other companys base nutes then u get even bigger and healthier plant do wonders then just using all AD products. They make great products but u could mix and match that will make it even better. I could get a pound a plant in areo system because of trail and error and learning from my mistakes and sucesses. I COULD GET PLANTS BIGGER AND GROW FASTR WIT TECHNIQUES I LEARNED AND CREATED. Its all on the grower not all about nutes. Everything u do has to work in harmony with your plants and the stuff u give it. No futher question just the truth!!!!!!


----------



## sirwolf (Oct 2, 2010)

this is an old thread...... but, i use nirvana and overdrive by an they are both great so far. i also use fox farm big bloom, grow big, tiger bloom, gh ca/mg, & ej micro blast.
im thinking of dropping tiger bloom and grow big for iguana juice grow & bloom. or, im looking at canna and van de zwaan house & garden as well. my hydro store has them all, so we shall see.


----------



## brianbertz (Mar 4, 2011)

potpimp said:


> I hate to be the only one dissenting here but I bought as much of the A.N. line as $500 would get me and my grow was not as good as the soil grow I did side by side or the next grow which was done with Iconic grow and bloom (about $60 for the 2 gallons). I saw the Nutrient Challenge on YouTube too and I was all pumped up about it; that's why I spent so much money on it. I'm using Dutch Master now and I don't think it's any better than it or the Iconic.


really? i used dutch master and fox farm and i think they both sucked compared to an. thats just my opinion tho from what i got out of it. im sure alot of people get good results with them but i didnt.


----------



## brianbertz (Mar 4, 2011)

jberry said:


> exactly, i would buy a product with 20 + years of great reviews (canna) without any worry. + i'm already using canna, its not like i'm trying to decided between the 2.
> i just am sick of hearing about A.N. and wanted to be able to speak from actual experience when i say that they wont improve shit if your already using a top of the line nutrient company like Van De Zwaan House & Garden or Canna. I personally think u wouldnt see much of any difference accept in your pocket, time, and shelf space.
> 
> but A.N. has a lot of not so great reviews, coming from reliable sources.
> ...


i know this is an old post but i know several people who have and still do use a.n and they swear by it. especially with the new ph perfect line. i just ordered some because of all the positive things ive heard. some of my friends and my own uncle have used quite a few diff. brands of nutes and they all agree that a.n gives them the best results. i agree it is REALLY pricey but from what ive seen and heard it is def. worth it which is why i ordered quite a few of their products. i dont see and b.s claims made by them. as far as ive seen everything they promised about their products they have delivered. im sure not everybody gets good results but then i would say its the growers fault not a.n's. thats just my opinion on the subject tho.


----------



## brianbertz (Mar 4, 2011)

jberry said:


> i cant resist telling you that im not a noob, since i believe your talking about me (im the only other one who doesnt agree with you, so it must be me).
> I'm a second generation grower that has been growing for 14 years, i was taught how to grow by my father (a horticulturist) and about seven years ago i was re-taught by someone who has been featured in high times every few months for the last 8 years.
> you are a bubble head growing in a tent, big deal. your the one that needs experience... i say to hell with your thread, how much is A.N. paying you to drop ads on here?
> 
> potpimp is a pimp!


id say ur a cocky little bitch who talks too much shit.


----------



## pdillo (Mar 4, 2011)

AN might work awesome&#8230; but they are just too damn easy to make fun of!


----------



## infinitescrog (Mar 4, 2011)

So I am going down to the hydro store in the morning and I was planning on switching to AN. I was planning on picking up Sensi Bloom A+B , Overdrive, Big Bud, and B-52. I am going to use this is my two 5 gallon dwc's. I am upgrading from GH nutes. What is everyones experience with those supplements?


----------



## jberry (Mar 4, 2011)

brianbertz said:


> id say ur a cocky little bitch who talks too much shit.


Ok Brian, Spend away smart guy!
You should consider doing some research...
Here are some links to get you started.:
*
Stop Sales List for A.N. products, last updated: March 1, 2011:
*http://www.oregon.gov/ODA/PEST/stopsales.shtml*

The History of Advanced Nutrients:*
http://www.integralhydro.com/AdvancedNutrients3.html
*
A.N. Hydro Hype 1:*
http://www.integralhydro.com/advancednutrients.html
*
A.N. Hydro Hype 3:*
http://www.integralhydro.com/AdvancedNutrients2.html

I'm sure it's all a little too much for you but maybe it will help someone with half a brain instead of someone that has a uncle that tried A.N. and says its the best lol.


----------



## jberry (Mar 4, 2011)

*A Letter to Advanced Nutrients from The Oregon Department of Agriculture: *​ ​


> *&#8220;June 17, 2010*
> ADVANCED NUTRIENTS​ *Oregon Department of Agriculture*
> 635 Capitol Street NE
> Salem, OR 97301-2532
> ...


----------



## Kush Pu$her (Mar 4, 2011)

i use
sensigrow a&b

sensibloom a&b+
bud candy wk1-6
bud blood wk 1-2
big bud wk 3-4 
overdrive wk 5-6
flush wk 7-8

i love sensi AN products made for cannabis unlike tomato nutes


----------



## jberry (Mar 4, 2011)

Some laughable ad from A.N. :
*1.) "Fountain of Youth&#8482;* A break-through Egyptian process that allows for your plants to produce offspring. Using this Egyptian fertilization process, one can ensure the preservation of the genetics for years to come by creating your own seed stock. This process was released to the public after being discovered in an ancient tomb."

2.) *"Ancient Secret&#8482;* For many years, there was a myth in ancient Egyptian times about a potion that was applied to a farmers garden that would increase the overall growth of vegetative growth by inches daily. Today, that myth has proven true with a break-through potion that will increase daily growth by inches."

3.) *Organic B* (author&#8217;s favorite) 
"We got an amazing letter from Roberto Rodriguez, a Southern California weightlifter who&#8217;s also a hydroponics grower. He wrote us saying he keeps his bottles of Organic B, our powerful, all-organic plant growth B vitamin formula, in the same place where he keeps his sports power powders and drinks.On a day when he was exhausted and distracted preparing for an important weightlifting competition in Los Angeles, Roberto drank a glass full of our Organic B, instead of the powerlifting vitamin formula he&#8217;d intended to drink&#8230;.
Two days later, Roberto competed and won the gold medal in bench press and squats. This was the first time he&#8217;d won a competition. He&#8217;d never even placed before.
Better yet, Roberto says he&#8217;d never felt so good, never recovered so fast, and never lifted so much. He gave credit to Organic B!
Now of course we don&#8217;t recommend that anybody consume our products that are meant for plants- but if Organic B can have this effect on a 210 pound weightlifter, just think what it can do for your plants."

Sounds like a serious respectable company right Bri?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

im using the advanced 3 pack nutrients grow-micro-bloom and i have to say i like it very much.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> im using the advanced 3 pack nutrients grow-micro-bloom and i have to say i like it very much.


I agree I like advanced and my girls do to


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

I might give sensi bloom a&b a try along with big bud..Thats all i need since i like to flower plants by the time they start needing nutes anyway so no need for veg nutes.


----------



## wolftickets500 (Mar 5, 2011)

i only use AN. produces alot especially if you stack a bunch of their nutes together. my vote is voodoo juice


----------



## kether noir (Mar 5, 2011)

*i am using: sensi grow & bloom, big bud, nirvana, & overdrive. ill update when done. starting 12/12 on this batch of ladies today*.


----------



## pdillo (Mar 5, 2011)

not to sound like a conspiracy dip-shit, hell, i've even thought about trying out A-B to see if it is truly magical&#8230; but to me it just seems very plausible AN might be the kinda company that would hire 'social network marketing geniuses' to create accounts on sites like RIU to start and flood threads with more of ther wonderful hype. If they are going to afford to put out an ad-brochure in magazine form, I'm willing to bet they would pump that much effort (if not more) into appealing to the weed growing forum demographic, where most growers get ther info from&#8230; jus sayin&#8230; 

as a company, the problem with AN isn't quality of nutrients, or science behind them, its integrity that is lost due to over-zealous sales campaigns and obnoxious antics. I tend to base the brands I choose on proven results, not 'whos tooting their own horn the loudest'. If I do try AN, I'm sure I will feel like I just bought a hooker afterwards.


----------



## pdillo (Mar 5, 2011)

While I'm thinkin about it, its also reasonable to suspect that AN sponsors certain reputable growers (or weed forum celebrities)&#8230; all these conspiracies and I'm not even high, haha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 5, 2011)

wow dude you got a point but any company can do this there a are home and garden threads on RIU that people praise there shit.
the proof is the pudding, ive seen major changes from GH, but at the same time have got great results from GH and have used it for 
over 15 years. just cuz a company throws alot $ into advertizing dont make them any different from coca cola. they have awsome 
PR, and 100% money back hmm I dont see that from any nute company. O and the fact that there nutes are made around the needs
of weed and not letuce or whatever veggie you can think of. If I was co owner of An I would work forum to its free advertizment, so
I could understand if there was threads like that, and calling it a conspericy is incorrect it bisness.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2011)

pdillo said:


> not to sound like a conspiracy dip-shit, hell, i've even thought about trying out A-B to see if it is truly magical&#8230; but to me it just seems very plausible AN might be the kinda company that would hire 'social network marketing geniuses' to create accounts on sites like RIU to start and flood threads with more of ther wonderful hype. If they are going to afford to put out an ad-brochure in magazine form, I'm willing to bet they would pump that much effort (if not more) into appealing to the weed growing forum demographic, where most growers get ther info from&#8230; jus sayin&#8230;
> 
> as a company, the problem with AN isn't quality of nutrients, or science behind them, its integrity that is lost due to over-zealous sales campaigns and obnoxious antics. I tend to base the brands I choose on proven results, not 'whos tooting their own horn the loudest'. If I do try AN, I'm sure I will feel like I just bought a hooker afterwards.


 From trying a bunch of nutes like gh 3 part,flora nova grow and bloom,age old organics,jacks classic..I have to say trying this 3 part from advanced nutrients my ph is always on point and my plants look healthier than ever


----------



## happydaz (Mar 20, 2011)

i love an. voodo, tarantula, and pirana made my roots go crazy. Big roots =big buds


----------



## aeroman (Mar 30, 2011)

pdillo said:


> If they are going to afford to put out an ad-brochure in magazine form, I'm willing to bet they would pump that much effort (if not more) into appealing to the weed growing forum demographic, where most growers get ther info from jus sayin


if ur talkin bout Rosebud u missed something
all the other weed growing magazines are owned by someone and that someone is either a nutrient company or a hydroponic retail conglomerate that owns a nute company

AN isnt the only one to do this theyre just the most recent one to



pdillo said:


> If I do try AN, I'm sure I will feel like I just bought a hooker afterwards.


if buying a hooker gives u fat sticky buds u gotta different kinda street walker than my city



hellraizer30 said:


> wow dude you got a point but any company can do this there a are home and garden threads on RIU that people praise there shit.
> the proof is the pudding, ive seen major changes from GH, but at the same time have got great results from GH and have used it for
> over 15 years. just cuz a company throws alot $ into advertizing dont make them any different from coca cola. they have awsome
> PR, and 100% money back hmm I dont see that from any nute company. O and the fact that there nutes are made around the needs
> ...


exactly

sum people just hate AN because thats what they do - hate stuff
if AN didnt advertise theyd be hatin them anyway and say AN was too stuck up and thought they were so awesome they didnt need to advertise
haters gonna hate
it dont mean nothing


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 30, 2011)

how can a person not like a nute brand thats 100% designed for weed?
the simple use of AN and my results! have me sold, works as advertised
there was no hidden agenda!!


----------



## DrFever (Mar 30, 2011)

f1tzg3r4ald said:


> I watched the nutrient challenge on you tube. They had identical clones and mixed all of the major nutrients according to their directions. Advanced nutrients buds were the biggest yield and highest THC percentage. Looks legit as far as being scientific. I have GH but am going to try AN next time just to try it.


yup AN kicks ass


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Mar 30, 2011)

Trying to decide if I should go Advanced Nutrients or House and Garden Nutrients ????? The only negative comment I can say about AN is that you have to buy a bunch of their products. I hear good things about House and Garden and good things about Advanced.


----------



## potfarmer297 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, what can I say, I just harvested my first indor grow in a tent and I used a bunch of AN stuff like iguana grow & bloom, bud candy, and big bud..............and might I say that i wasn't very pleased with the results, don't know if I did something wrong along the way........ohh and I used bio bizz ALL MIX soil.........the plants where growing nice green at the beginning and after a few weeks started to tur light green/yellow ish and some of the lower leaves started to die and fall off.....i don't know if it's just me but I got alot better results using BIO BIZZ products....by that I mean smell and taste, yield was about the same, not much difference.............ohh, and the bud candy doesn't really make the buds taste like cotton candy at all.....lol....................like I said, maybe it;s just me using them for the first time or maybe still missed some of their nutes, i dunno.......but anywho, I still have some left and am willing to give it another go but i think i might need some advice using their products....


----------



## pdillo (Mar 30, 2011)

aeroman said:


> if ur talkin bout Rosebud u missed something
> all the other weed growing magazines are owned by someone and that someone is either a nutrient company or a hydroponic retail conglomerate that owns a nute company
> 
> AN isnt the only one to do this theyre just the most recent one to


Yes, I am talking about rosebud. If you wanna read a 100 page ad for AN, more power to ya, however I think the shits whack. If another company did the same thing and put at 100 page ad for their products 'disguised' as a magazine, I would probably draw the same opinion&#8230; nutrient company or not, and I'm entitled to my opinion 

Let me explain my point of view: if a magazine produces a 4 page article talking about the benefits of a product, and the point of the article is 'you need this product', and the article is put out by a company that sells that product, that is called 'biased information'. Call me stoopid, but I tend not to trust biased information.

You are right in the fact most mags are backed by private interest, thats why I don't bank on info from magazines&#8230; the only info I tend to trust are peoples experiences via sites like this.

That said, RIU users have had good experiences with AN, I don't discredit the quality of their products, I'm complaining that the PR and HYPE factor is a turn off - and it is. One other thing I dislike about AN, to steal a Al B Fuct term, they sell the shit out of some 'magic sauces'. 



aeroman said:


> sum people just hate AN because thats what they do - hate stuff
> if AN didnt advertise theyd be hatin them anyway and say AN was too stuck up and thought they were so awesome they didnt need to advertise
> haters gonna hate
> it dont mean nothing


Well I don't 'hate' any nutrient company, I am turned off by their over-zealous marketing ploys. I am also annoyed by braggarts and the sound of people tooting their own horns. Sometimes when I see a shitty commercial on TV I say 'man, that commercial sucks'&#8230; I guess I'm just a player hatin' asshole 

Like I said, I might give AN A+B a try, but that doesn't mean their PR isn't lame.

I do like your logic, so true, I always get on here and 'hate-on' nutrient companies, you can tell by all my comments I've made about how other nutrient companies suck&#8230; too stuck-up, or god forbid they advertise. In fact, all the other negative opinions about AN that have been posted on here are totally baseless too&#8230; just those fuckin trolls trying to get a rise out of you AN fan boys&#8230; Truth be told, AN rocks so fuckin hard, the shit is total alchemy!


----------



## pdillo (Mar 30, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> they have awsome PR


 and insane clown posse is a awesome band and norman rockwell was an awesome artist 

to each his own to each his own


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 30, 2011)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Trying to decide if I should go Advanced Nutrients or House and Garden Nutrients ????? The only negative comment I can say about AN is that you have to buy a bunch of their products. I hear good things about House and Garden and good things about Advanced.


thats the thing you dont have to buy all the extras! just the base line nutes, either three part g/m/b or seni A/B or connasiur A/B 
will kick ass, yah they have 5 levels of nutes but its just not realy needed.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 30, 2011)

pdillo said:


> &#8230; and insane clown posse is a awesome band&#8230; and norman rockwell was an awesome artist&#8230;
> 
> to each his own&#8230; to each his own&#8230;


all I got to say is the proof is in the pudding!!


----------



## pdillo (Mar 30, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> all I got to say is the proof is in the pudding!!


Not saying they don't work well, I'm saying they come across like a used car salesmen&#8230; and I find the cheer leading on this thread a little suspicious. I'm used to reading opinions more like this. 

Speaking of proof in pudding, has anyone done a side by side test journal on RIU? Please kindly post a link if so. (I've seen the AN sponsored video of the Canna comparison, that doesn't count!! )

I'm sure AN nutes probably work swell, however the integrity lost with their tricky marketing schemes and their mafia-like reputation makes me not want to buy the shit based on principle. The fact they are priced pretty fairly and tailored for MJ does have me curious. If I did buy some A+B, I'd be forgoing my personal principles leaving me feeling guilty - dirty - like I just bought a hooker, ya get me?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 30, 2011)

yah they do have a extreme advertizment but the market out there is a rough one.
I to stayed away for a long time using FF and GH, but I just didnt feel I was reaching
the potential I could have. not saying ive reached it now , I just like the results now
better. if something else was out there that was tailored to MM I would try it also.


----------



## pdillo (Mar 31, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yah they do have a extreme advertizment but the market out there is a rough one.


Oh c'mon now! Not trying to be over-argumentative with ya hell raizer, but seriously, lets pretend the marijuana industry WASN'T recession proof&#8230; does that mean putting out ads that look like articles to 'trick' people is okay? If the market is _that_ rough how do they afford putting out a free publication, sponsoring youtube videos, growers, and hiring people to post on these forums etc? Its obvious by this thread that they have lots of people buying their products&#8230; I serously doubt their marketing stunts are fueled by necessity. I'd say they are trying to DOMINATE the industry by brute force, a business style that seems to validate the darker rumors going around about the company. Some growers might be fine with the fact the products work well, however I'm the kinda dood that doesn't wear Nikes, not because they are bad shoes, but because they run sweat shops&#8230; I also don't shop at walmart because they treat their employees like shit and have real negative effects on communities&#8230; my argument here is about principals, integrity, and voicing your opinion with your dollar.


----------



## TheStainster (Mar 31, 2011)

Just to throw my 2 cents in. I started growing using AN base + everything except voodoo. I seen it was a good line but it cost a lot because I bought 1L bottles. I didn't like any of the pricy root shit, I felt it was snake oil after limited side by side testing . Then I herd about Dutch master liquid light and was running out of all my AN stuff so I decided to switch to the FULL DM gold line up. My yields went down and I went back to AN. This time I bough big ass bottles of AN like I did with the DM. If I went with the full AN line up it would cost way more then the DM gold but it would still be worth it IMO due to yields, BUT you would have a lot of snake oil to measure and if your a dwc grower that would suck. 

Sensi grow/bloom a/b 
Sensi cal grow/bloom (soft water, other's shouldn't need)
Big bud 
Bud candy (If this is snake oil they got me)
Overdrive (last along time)
Final phase (last along time) 

I also picked up rhino skin but I think it may have been a bad purchase. I was impressed by size of my stems while using DM silica which was used in veg but the AN product is only used during flower. I know they are money grubbers but I'm ok with that because I feel I'm getting my moneys worth. I don't have time to try another line so I can save 200 bucks.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 1, 2011)

all I use is g/m/b with big bud/b52/overdrive the cost per grow is 220$ and the yield was crazy.
seems theres alot o folks on here that are on the fence about AN. and this debate about them
being bullys whos knows if its true or not, to me its all gossip and like the news I dont believe
it or watch it . so im not going to feed into the this debate anymore! if anybody interested about
it il be happy to help.


----------

